

Foxconn Pledges Big Changes in Working Conditions - geuis
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/business/apple-supplier-in-china-pledges-changes-in-working-conditions.html

======
draggnar
In other news Foxconn pledges to buy a ton of robots...

